# single DIN satellite radio?



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

I have been highly considering buying a plug and play XM or sirus setup I am getting bored with my blaupunkt cd/radio, and I am not too much into Ipod and that stuff. I would really like to find a single DIN setup that I could mount about my CD player in the blank storage spot. Is this an option?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: single DIN satellite radio? (VR)*

so you're looking for an add on sat tuner to fit in the cubby hole above your radio?


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: single DIN satellite radio? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_so you're looking for an add on sat tuner to fit in the cubby hole above your radio?

exactlly


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: single DIN satellite radio? (VR)*

Do this: Put it up where most theives don't look. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2371742


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: single DIN satellite radio? (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_Do this: Put it up where most theives don't look. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2371742

thats nice but I'd like it down with my cd player/radio


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: single DIN satellite radio? (VR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

